# A few pics from CCC



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Wifey didnt go (she wouldnt let me use her new water proof camera) I only got to take a few pics with my phone. Towed that honda back to the truck cause it had a busted rear end then ended up breaking a front axel myself later own that day.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------

